# Homeschooling get together



## Lance kim (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm planing to have a get together with homeschooling parents or parents who might consider homeschooling. We can get together over tea and we can share experience, material and tutors information.

I'm having 1 meet up this weekend over at place.


----------

